# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  david boston juicing?

## roger24

here are two pictures of david boston, one of when he came into the nfl, and one right before he got suspended for using steroids . look at the differance.

----------


## Papi93

He is probably the most obvious case I have seen in the NFL. From average receiver, at best, to a wide receiver that is bigger than a tight end. At one time, he made Shannon Sharpe look small and he was much faster.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

hes a freak, he came to osu bp 405+ as ture freshman..

----------


## Papi93

> hes a freak, he came to osu bp 405+ as ture freshman..


So do you think he is natural?

----------


## Mighty Joe

I doubt he is alone....

----------


## roger24

yea, hes not alone.

----------


## Papi93

> yea, hes not alone.


Thomas Jones (yes he is), Shannon Sharpe (when he played), Terrell Owens...

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> So do you think he is natural?


at osu i know for a fact he was natural, now we all know the truth..

----------


## Papi93

> at osu i know for a fact he was natural, now we all know the truth..


He could have been natural at OSU because he was just an average to good receiver. Although OSU is not the most honest program around. In his top year at the Cardinals, he was the biggest wide receiver I have ever seen. He made tight ends look like a tooth pick. He had the speed of 5 foot 9 inch receiver.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> He could have been natural at OSU because he was just an average to good receiver. Although OSU is not the most honest program around. In his top year at the Cardinals, he was the biggest wide receiver I have ever seen. He made tight ends look like a tooth pick. He had the speed of 5 foot 9 inch receiver.



he was a stud at osu

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

gh and some gear for sure ... he's a hoss for a WR

----------


## roger24

what ever happend to db

----------


## Papi93

> what ever happend to db


Too many injuries. Last time I saw him was with the Dolphins.

----------

